

Ask HN: Where Could I Find Beautiful JS/CSS Charts? - gokuknows

I am looking to display website analytics type data into beautiful charts. I could't find anything beautiful out there. Please tell me if you know any.<p>Thanks,
======
revorad
For web analytics, I find Geckoboard to be the nicest looking. Or you could
roll your own using d3.js.

~~~
c_t_montgomery
+1 to d3.js.

<http://d3js.org/>

~~~
ig1
Doesn't work on IE though, which means it's not usable for most commercial
webservices.

------
webbruce
Highcharts without a doubt

